# Look KG176?



## Doctor Who (Feb 22, 2005)

So I happened upon a Look KG176 for sale locally, for $400, with 8-speed Ultegra 600 and DA/OP wheels. I took it for a test-ride and it felt great, which is understandable, as I've been riding a Redline Conquest CX bike as my main steed ever since I sold my ill-fitting Specialized. The Look felt quick, handled great and rolled extremely well. 

The thing is, is that I've never heard of a KG176 and I've found little mention of that model on the Internet. Can anyone tell me how this bike fits in the Look lineup for its vintage? I'm dying to buy the bike, but since I start graduate school in a month, I'm already broke as hell and strapped. But I'm contemplating getting the bike anyway, debt be damned. I'd love to know more about the bike, but I've come up naught. Any Lookheads have a clue?

It's also a nice shade of dark purple. Hot.


----------



## trx0x (Jul 18, 2004)

i'm not positive, but i think i remember that the KG176 was a High Modulus (HM) version of the KG171. this frame was out in the mid-90's. basically, it was lighter version of the 171, because of the HM carbon. i think...

for $400, that's a pretty good deal. i'd get it!


----------

